# in hub motors



## leon Styles (Jan 13, 2012)

I need information on In Hub motors, what is the weight,maximum hp/torque available?? and what conditions can they work in (ie dust,mud,water etc)
thanks Leon


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

*The Poulsen Hybrid® Power Assist System*
patents pending


Improving the way you Commute


@font-face { font-family: Wingdings;}@font-face { font-family: Cambria Math;}@font-face { font-family: Calibri;}@font-face { font-family: Verdana;}P.MsoNormal { MARGIN: 0in 0in 2pt; FONT-FAMILY: "Calibri", "sans-serif"; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; mso-style-unhide: no; mso-style-qformat: yes; mso-style-parent: ""; mso-pagination: widow-orphan; mso-ascii-font-family: Calibri; mso-ascii-theme-font: minor-latin; mso-fareast-font-family: Calibri; mso-fareast-theme-font: minor-latin; mso-hansi-font-family: Calibri; mso-hansi-theme-font: minor-latin; mso-bidi-font-family: "Times New Roman"; mso-bidi-theme-font: minor-bidi}LI.MsoNormal { MARGIN: 0in 0in 2pt; FONT-FAMILY: "Calibri", "sans-serif"; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; mso-style-unhide: no; mso-style-qformat: yes; mso-style-parent: ""; mso-pagination: widow-orphan; mso-ascii-font-family: Calibri; mso-ascii-theme-font: minor-latin; mso-fareast-font-family: Calibri; mso-fareast-theme-font: minor-latin; mso-hansi-font-family: Calibri; mso-hansi-theme-font: minor-latin; mso-bidi-font-family: "Times New Roman"; mso-bidi-theme-font: minor-bidi}DIV.MsoNormal { MARGIN: 0in 0in 2pt; FONT-FAMILY: "Calibri", "sans-serif"; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; mso-style-unhide: no; mso-style-qformat: yes; mso-style-parent: ""; mso-pagination: widow-orphan; mso-ascii-font-family: Calibri; mso-ascii-theme-font: minor-latin; mso-fareast-font-family: Calibri; mso-fareast-theme-font: minor-latin; mso-hansi-font-family: Calibri; mso-hansi-theme-font: minor-latin; mso-bidi-font-family: "Times New Roman"; mso-bidi-theme-font: minor-bidi}.MsoChpDefault { mso-ascii-font-family: Calibri; mso-ascii-theme-font: minor-latin; mso-fareast-font-family: Calibri; mso-fareast-theme-font: minor-latin; mso-hansi-font-family: Calibri; mso-hansi-theme-font: minor-latin; mso-bidi-font-family: "Times New Roman"; mso-bidi-theme-font: minor-bidi; mso-style-type: export-only; mso-default-props: yes}.MsoPapDefault { MARGIN-BOTTOM: 2pt; mso-style-type: export-only}DIV.Section1 { page: Section1}OL { MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0in}UL { MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0in}70% of American drivers commute less than 30 miles a day. Commuting, often at moderate speeds in grid-locked traffic jams does not provide a lot of excitement but could benefit immensely from the elimination of exhaust gases. The Poulsen Hybrid® enables you to keep your car and turn it into a Plug-In Hybrid for the daily grind.
Pure electric vehicles have range issues. The solution is not an electric vehicle with a small auxiliary limp home gas engine but rather your favorite traditional car enabled to take care of your boring commute in Plug-In Charge electric mode.



A Study in 2007 by The Electric Power Research Institute (EPRI) and the Natural Resources Defense Council (NRDC) concluded:

Widespread adoption of Plug-in hybrids (PHEVs) can reduce greenhouse gas emissions from vehicles by more than 450 million metric tons annually in 2050 – equivalent to removing 82.5 million passenger cars from the road.

There is an abundant supply of electricity for transportation. If 60% of vehicles were PHEVs it would require 7 percent to 8 percent of grid-supplied electricity in 2050.
PHEVs can improve nationwide air quality and reduce petroleum consumption by 3 million to 4 million barrels per day in 2050.
 
The Poulsen Hybrid was designed based on the observation that only 10-15 horsepower is required to propel a compact or mid-size automobile along a level road at a steady 50 to 60 mph leading to the conclusion that this relatively small amount of electric power would be able to cope with 70-85% of normal driving, only aided by the combustion engine during start up and when extra energy is required for acceleration and hill climbing.
The patented system incorporates powerful electric motors which are mounted externally on the rear wheels of a conventional car. It works equally well with rear and all wheel drive vehicles, and gasoline, diesel, or natural gas fuels.​

The Poulsen Hybrid system utilizes brushless permanent magnet motors. This style motor came into being with the development of extremely high-energy, rare earth permanent magnets and has found use in aerospace and advanced vehicles including a record winning solar powered racecar. They feature high power and torque within a compact, lightweight disk shape and are ideally suited for direct drive road vehicle applications.​Our motors have been specially developed by Poulsen Hybrid and are manufactured at our facility in Shelton, Connecticut, USA.










The disk shaped on-wheel motors are installed onto the original wheels by means of adapter plates, which are bolted onto the back of special wheel lug nuts. The stator is prevented from turning by means of a torque bar, which extends from the outside center of the motor to connection fixture situated directly forward of the rear wheel and attached to either the fender or bottom rail. 
Power supply takes place via power cables extending through a channel in the bar/conduit to the motor controllers and batteries located in the trunk. Addition of the Poulsen Hybrid system does not touch your existing brake, steering and suspension systems. Conversions will only be offered through our network of authorized dealers.


*Specifications:*



On-Wheel motors: Brushless DC construction. Dimensions 14" diameter x 3". Weight 38 lbs (each). Rated power: 10KW = 13.5 HP (motors on two wheels).
Adapter plates: 4 and 5 bolt patterns, available with 100mm, 108mm (4 1/8") ,114.3mm (4 1/2") and 120mm bolt circle diameters fitting app. 95% of cars.
Motor controllers (2 pc) 96 VDC max 150A or 250A (one per motor).
Regenerative braking.
Batteries: 4.3 KWh Lithium-ion battery pack.
On board charger: 96 Volts/10 Amp.
Total Weight Added: Approximately 210 lbs with Lithium Ion batteries.
Added un-sprung weight, 38 lb per wheel.

I don't think the pics will come thru; google the poulsen site


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

In-hub wheels make the ride and handling of a vehicle worse by adding to the un-sprung weight.

Given how small electric motors can be, there is no reason not to have motors mounted to the frame and connected by CV joints to the wheels - you can even put a reduction gear in there without adding a lot of weight to the wheel.


----------

